# Doe absorbing kids



## goatmama22 (May 5, 2018)

I have. 4year old doe. I had her in with a buck November/December and in January around 35 days I did an ultrasound and she looked like she was pregnant but then a few days later she was in heat. I took back to the bucks for another month and I ultrasound her again last week around 33 days and we couldn’t tell if she was pregnant. She had discharge a few days later and some blood in it. What do you think could be wrong? She has kidded twice before and didn’t have any issues.


----------



## Dorothy (Apr 20, 2018)

Usually if they have bloody discharge after being bred, they means that they're aborting they're baby. 
Did you go in on her last time she kidded? Do you know if she dropped her full placenta then? She could be aborting because of a uterine infection. There are also other reasons why they abort.


----------

